# Curio cabinet plans



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking for plans for a curio/display cabinet. It was just recently added to the honey do list and moved quickly to the top. I was wondering if anyone had an idea of where to find plans? I have searched the net and haven't come up with anything that SHE likes yet. Size would be in the neighborhood of 72"-80" tall, 40"-48" wide and 16" deep. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

Look at display cases that are metal and change them to wood…....glass companies and glass company supply companies have pictures of many….she obviously has an idea of what she wants….have her draw it.
yoda


----------



## cincytom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new here. Here's a link to some.
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=586

I built the one from Wood Magazine for my wife a few years back.
WOOD Magazine Issue 150, September 2003


----------

